# 15 Most Dangerous Breeds



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

This was posted on another site and I thought it would generate a lively conversation. Three of the listed breeds are in my signature so apparently it's a wonder that I haven't been eaten in my sleep! Thank goodness my children survived to reach adulthood! Watch out all you Dachshund owners!!

This listed was generated by the CDC over the course of 1979-1994 and based on dog attacks. 

15 most dangerous dogs

-Chow Chow 
-Akita 
-Giant Schnauzer 
-Papillon 
-Dachshund 
-Jack Russell Terrier 
-Llasa Apso 
-Bull Mastiff 
-Miniature Pinscher 
-Chihuahua 
-Old English Sheepdog 
-German Shepherd 
-Rottweiler 
-Dalmatian 
-Pitbull


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dobermans are not on the list! YAY! 

So that means it's Snorkels I have to be afraid of.

That list is almost 20 years old, though, even though the article is recent - I wonder why they couldn't get more current data?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Based on what I saw at the 5 days of dogs shows recently, there are no Lhasa Apso's and Chows left in the world. I just can't imagine vicious Papillion's and Old English Sheepdogs. And things have changed dramatically since the 1970's. Back then, Lhasa's and Chow's were everywhere. 

I have no idea why this article just came out. Slow news day?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't believe that Jack Russell Terriers are on the list! I have slept with either my JRT Heidi or Lola now since 1998. Amazingly enough I am living to tell the tale. Neither of them ever bit anybody. Heidi was 4 years old when my son was born and she never bit him. She maybe nipped his fingers stealing low hanging food but never bit. That is just crazy!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's the deal, it's kids who get bit by the neighbors dog or o workers at the human society where dogs are already stressed...This is where they get a lot of the statistics.

And I have to say, (Xelli, cover your ears) the only time I was viciously attacked for no reason, was by a Dachshund, still have a nice scare on my leg from that one.....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> And I have to say, (Xelli, cover your ears) the only time I was viciously attacked for no reason, was by a Dachshund, still have a nice scare on my leg from that one.....


We all know it's Snorkels that gonna get her in the end!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i odnt even bother with things like tihs becuase ANY dog can be vicious doesnt matter the breed,who cares about statistics? i always find it intresting that "mutts" are never on the list....


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I always knew SOMETHING had to be wrong with Snorkels. Guess my feelings were right. The cuteness is just a cover....:wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> And I have to say, (Xelli, cover your ears) the only time I was viciously attacked for no reason, was by a Dachshund, still have a nice scare on my leg from that one.....


LOLOL! I guess the good thing about being attacked by a dachshund is they probably couldn't rip a throat out unless someone was laying on a couch.

And a Papillon? Shoot, their teeth have to be tiny.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> LOLOL! I guess the good thing about being attacked by a dachshund is they probably couldn't rip a throat out unless someone was laying on a couch.
> 
> And a Papillon? Shoot, their teeth have to be tiny.


Actually, it was a pretty good bite. I was at my Sisters house and her son and girlfriend were there with their dog. I was sitting on the couch across the room and stood up, the dog jumps down off the couch from the other side of the room runs under the coffee table and jumps up on my inner thigh and latches on, I was wearing shorts too...The tear was so so bad I had fatty tissue hanging out and had to go to the E.R. NASTY little bastard, they had to get rid of him because he was unpredictable...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Actually, it was a pretty good bite. I was at my Sisters house and her son and girlfriend were there with their dog. I was sitting on the couch across the room and stood up, the dog jumps down off the couch from the other side of the room runs under the coffee table and jumps up on my inner thigh and latches on, I was wearing shorts too...The tear was so so bad I had fatty tissue hanging out and had to go to the E.R. NASTY little bastard, they had to get rid of him because he was unpredictable...


OMG! That's horrible! 

Am I going to have to sleep with one eye open now? That's freaky.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

you must rember dachsunds were bred to hunt badgars inside there dens they HAD to have a good hard bite, and even though we have been breeding them away from there original jobs,we have not bred there jaws or heads much differantly


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmm well I have a pitbull and a chihuahua...guess I should fear for my life as the pitbull snores away on my bed while I kick him to move over.

The chihuahua sleeps near my face! What a terrifying thought!


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

The only dog on that list that I've ever had a problem with (not just hearing stories) was a neighbor's Akita escaped his kennel and attacked another neighbor's child who was in his (the child) own yard. The dog had been teased by the kids that he lived with as well as getting minimal stimulation/socialization once the dog was over 8 months old. They basically stuck him in the kennel and rarely let him out. Poor thing.

Ironically, this family was the same family that had a mutt that attacked a DIFFERENT neighbor kid.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, in my home my Dachshund IS the most dangerous pet... just ask my cat who she chased over the balcony last night...

Until I got Tiffa, I had no interest in Dachshunds because I've been bitten by them too, and had blood drawn. I had one hanging from the butt of my pants when I stood up at a friend's house. Hers were nasty little jerks that bit everyone. 

I think Tiffa's socialization was different. She had a big dog and two cats to teach her when she goes too far. I get comments on how well socialized she is when we're out and a about. She never barks at other dogs or strangers, and certainly never bites. I took her to a neighborhood festival last weekend where she was handled by a LOT of strangers and she just licked their faces. When she doesn't want to be bothered, she hides behind Tanis (who ALWAYS wants attention.)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> This was posted on another site and I thought it would generate a lively conversation. Three of the listed breeds are in my signature so apparently it's a wonder that I haven't been eaten in my sleep! Thank goodness my children survived to reach adulthood! Watch out all you Dachshund owners!!
> 
> This listed was generated by the CDC over the course of 1979-1994 and based on dog attacks.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! I don't know how I haven't been killed in my sleep yet! I have 4 Chihuahuas, 3 Min Pins, and 3 Doxies! Yikes!  
I apparently like to live on the wild side and didn't even know it...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> We all know it's Snorkels that gonna get her in the end!!


Snorkels will just suck her in and swallow her whole. We know how she operates....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Holy crap! I don't know how I haven't been killed in my sleep yet! I have 4 Chihuahuas, 3 Min Pins, and 3 Doxies! Yikes!
> I apparently like to live on the wild side and didn't even know it...


you didn't realize you were in a den of killers - they are ALL on the list! LOLOL!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> you didn't realize you were in a den of killers - they are ALL on the list! LOLOL!


I KNOW! Two of them are behind me in the chair right now and I'm terrified!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> The only dog on that list that I've ever had a problem with (not just hearing stories) was a neighbor's Akita escaped his kennel and attacked another neighbor's child who was in his (the child) own yard. The dog had been teased by the kids that he lived with as well as getting minimal stimulation/socialization once the dog was over 8 months old. They basically stuck him in the kennel and rarely let him out. Poor thing.
> 
> Ironically, this family was the same family that had a mutt that attacked a DIFFERENT neighbor kid.


The only dog I've ever had a real problem with in my life was an Akita my neighbors had. It killed EVERYTHING. Dogs, cats, small farm animals. Was aggressive to people. Very scary dog. 

Someone finally shot it. I can't say I wasn't relieved. I'm sure lack of good ownership and absolutely no training was horrible for a dog like that but I also think there was something wrong with it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I KNOW! Two of them are behind me in the chair right now and I'm terrified!


All you have to do is check your avatar Donna. THAt's going to be your finger soon


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Honestly, a few on that list are breeds that we routinely have issues with at work. I think it is because some people think that if they have a small dog they don't need to train it.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> All you have to do is check your avatar Donna. THAt's going to be your finger soon


Or my leg.....

We had friends that owned an Akita. He passed away 3 or 4 yrs ago. I was always a bit uncomfortable around him because I couldn't read him at all. They had a summer party one year and there were people playing in the pool and playing volley ball so there was a lot of commotion. I went inside to get something to drink and someone's kid opened the door and Taz was in the doorway. Next thing I knew the kid was screaming, blood was pouring and I felt my heart drop. I just knew he'd taken her face off. Fortunately she looked down right before the bite and he got her on the top of the head. Gave her several deep gashes but nothing that would leave a scar that would show. Needless to say the dog was put up in the basement, kid went to the hospital and was ultimately fine. The owners paid the bill and nothing else was ever said about it. 
I also got a call from animal control one day to come and see a young (10 month old) female Akita that had been owner surrendered. She was beautiful. Standing at the front of the cage wagging her entire body. I got her out, spent some time with her and she was wonderful. Called a lady I knew that would take in the occasional Akita and she said she'd pull her. Went back up there a little while later to be there when the dog left for her foster home, and she tried to attack me. Same demeanor at the fence, wagging and seemingly friendly, but when I opened the gate she went for me, teeth bared, hackles up, and the AC officer got the gate shut before she could get to me. She then proceeded to attack the fence. Scared the crap out of me because I did not see that coming. She was put down after that and it made me wonder if that wasn't why the owner brought her up there to begin with. I'd never dealt with a dog that gave me no signals and especially one so young. Sad ending to her short life....


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

The ONLY breed of dog im nervous around are rotties,had 2 bad experiences with them when i was a lil kid and one i dont blame he was just a big untrained puppy theo ther, i cannot say for sure as i was only about 5 and dont rember the dog itself too well it was our babysitters dog they had a pair of dobermons and a pair of rotties and the male rotty lunged to attack my sister and me out of the blue,we never messed with the dogs never teased them or nething we would get dropped off by the bus,one day we were dropped off as usually and came walking to the house and the rotty ran at us to attack but the other 3 dogs stopped him by attacking him.

then when i was little my dad got a rotty pup named jakethis pup was HUGE he was very young and would crawl between my legs to chew on my thighs to play,my dad would yell at me for not making him stop (he weighed more then me and was much stronger) i couldnt physically stop him, his mouth was big enough to fit around my upper thigh.

i will never say nethiing bad about rotties though,im just very uncomfortable around them,no matter how freindly and sweet they are, even 7 week old rotweiler pups make me nervous.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The one dog I pretty much always had a problem with at work or anywhere else was the miniature poodle. Every single one tried to eat me, in every state I worked in. Maybe they just hated me in general! I just saw the words "miniature poodle' on a chart and I got a muzzle! 

Rottweilers in Vermont were big sweethearts and teddy bears. Rottweilers in North Carolina were very unpredictable. I think it really depends on the local breeders and what they are doing to the breeds reputation in the area.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

my brother got bitten by a German Shepherd when he was about six and riding his bike down the street. Had to get the rabies shots and everything - the dog had an owner but the fellow kept swearing up and down it wasn't his dog (everyone in the neighborhood knew it was his dog) but I guess of course had no rabies shots.

After that, we couldn't ride or play on that block any more. I don't know what happened to the dog.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

when i was growing up our neighbor had a male unalterd chow chow he was so mellow and laid back us neighbor hood kids would give him hugs and pets,he was sweet but he was put to sleep due to biteing one of there freinds little boys. the child kept pokeing him in the eyes with sticks,right in front of his mother our neighbors kept telling the child to stop but the mother of the child kept saying "oh its fine" well it wasnt fine as the child did damage to the dogs eye and the dog (named charlie) reacted and bit the child,the childs mother called the police and the police came and took the dog and had him euthinized. it was very sad he was very gentle and sweet to everyone, i remembre being 7 years old, pretending to ride him around he never even flinched, he loved kids followed us kdis everywhere


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL papillons are a dangerous breed? They are smaller than some cats :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

werecatrising said:


> Honestly, a few on that list are breeds that we routinely have issues with at work. I think it is because some people think that if they have a small dog they don't need to train it.


Fess up, which ones! I'm sure you won't upset anyone here on the boards!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

It is a miracle I'm still alive. 

I grew up with Dachshunds, Rotties and pit bulls. As a young teenager, I had neighbors and friends with Chows, Rotties, Pit bulls, Chihuahuas and Dachshunds and I interacted with all of them. Then we got Min Pins and fostered them for a few years. Fostered a few GSDs and a Dalmatian. Then my Mother got Chihuahuas. Last one died last year in her 20's. Also had a few Jack Russells and currently have a Jack Russell x Papillon x American Eskimo who I've had for 15 yrs. Fostered a Bull Mastiff too, he was awesome! Would have kept him, but my Dobe hated him. 

Although- the Dachshunds, Min Pins and Chihuahuas all did bite me at one point. I have a scar on my face from a Doxie when I was 3, but to give him credit, my Mother said I bit him over a hundred times before he bit me. She was going back to work after staying home with me since I was born and was in the bathroom getting ready and I was not happy and took it out on Jimbo. Never did that again, got my butt tore up on top the bite! And later on he saved me from a HUGE rattler I almost stepped on. I was small and we lived in the boonies and if I hadn't been afraid of him, I would have walked past him.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Like I said on another group, if you die at home and your dog has no food and no one feeds him, the breed most observed eating their dead master is:



.




.





.

The dachshund. 




Whatever. If you are hungry, and I am dead.....meh. Just a pile of meat/bones and organs at that point, right? I still love dachshunds


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't say I've ever had a bad experience with a dog...never been bit 

I do think that the ultimate most dangerous breed is.......................









PEOPLE!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Like I said on another group, if you die at home and your dog has no food and no one feeds him, the breed most observed eating their dead master is:
> The dachshund.
> 
> Whatever. If you are hungry, and I am dead.....meh. Just a pile of meat/bones and organs at that point, right? I still love dachshunds


Oh my goodness yes. I'm sure I wouldn't even be cold before I was the evening snack.


----------

